# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  проблемы с материнской платой p4p800-x

## rax1

есть материнская плата asus p4p800-x,P4 2.8,1gb ram,Maxtor 80gb Ata/133 HDD,все железо переставлено со старой матери итеперь не получаеться запустить установку ХР.доходит до момента когда надо нажать любую кнопку для подтверждения запуска с диска а при нажатии любой кнопки уходит в перезагрузу.Я уже просто не знаю что делать,кто нибудь помогите,...

----------


## mr.L

проверь оперативку ( например Memtest с HirensBootCd), проверь БП и температуру всего железа (к примеру я один раз забыл ткрмопасту намазать на проц:D)

----------

